# ISO recipies that include galangal and/or lemon grass



## B'sgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

I found some fresh galanga at an Asian market in Salt Lake City. Hooray! It's not available around here so I'm really excited to use it.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't remember the name of it.... ok I shouldn't even bother with this because I'm not helping much......
We have a restaurant called Big Bowl.... I ALWAYS get a dish that is curry/coconut based, shrimp or chicken or both.... on rice.... I found a copy recipe once online and I know I needed lemongrass for it.... I can't find it now. 
Sorry, I'm useless.... but thats what I think when I think lemongrass. I think I want to go out to eat!!!!


----------



## redkitty (Aug 3, 2008)

Tom kha gai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

One of my favorite Thai soups but I make mine with tofu!  

I've made this recipe but cut the fish sauce in half. 
Tom Kha Gai -Thai recipe - Lotus hotel Chiangmai Thailand


----------



## KissTC (Aug 3, 2008)

The word 'kha' in tom kha gai, means galangal, gai means chicken and tom means soup. So kha is the Thai word for galangal.

So if you search for kha you should find more recipes.

If you are interested, I have a tom yum goong on my site where I have used galangal as an extra ingredient. There is also a pic of galagal (if I am allowed to say that).

Lemon grass is also used a lot in Thai cooking. They use kha so much that your new found local fresh supply wont be enough to cook every dish!

Oh...Remember you don't eat it. It is very hard, like wood. So it is only used for flavouring the soup.

Is there a recipe you particually want? I might have it in my collection.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh, and I also want recipes with kaffir lime leaves


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is a site I Googled for recipes using galangal and kaffir lime leaves. I have a bottle of dried galangal, but have never used it! 

113 Recipes Which include fresh galangal root or galangal or ground galangal or galanga root or galanga powder as ingredients | Recipezaar

http://www.recipezaar.com/recipes.php?foodido=12191,12572,12574,14053,17611,17661,18874&title=kaffir%20lime


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2008)

Thai Hot and Sour Soup (tom yum goong) uses all three ingredients - I love this stuff 

To release the flavor in the lemongrass, I cut them into 3-inch or so lengths and then crushed them slightly with a cast-iron pan. Then let it simmer in the broth to flavor it. I've also seen recipes where you can slice it very thinly and use the little rings as garnish. HTH.

I have more recipes at home. I'll dig some up later. Searching for Thai recipes will bring up a lot that use those ingredients, though.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 6, 2008)

marigene said:


> Here is a site I Googled for recipes using galangal and kaffir lime leaves. I have a bottle of dried galangal, but have never used it!
> 
> 113 Recipes Which include fresh galangal root or galangal or ground galangal or galanga root or galanga powder as ingredients | Recipezaar
> 
> 253 Recipes Which include fresh lime leaves or kaffir lime leaves or kaffir lime juice or kaffir lime leaves or kaffir lime or kaffir lime zest or dried kaffir lime leaves as ingredients | Recipezaar




You should use your galangal. It is good stuff!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 6, 2008)

sub for ginger in most any Thai or Indian recipe


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 6, 2008)

There is Thai chicken coconut soup that you can use those two things.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's a stir-fry recipe that includes lemongrass and kaffir lime leaves: “Meat” Fried Rice - Four Ways | Jaden's Steamy Kitchen.

Scroll down to Vienna Sausage Fried Rice with Kaffir and Lemongrass.

More recipe sites (I'm bookmarking these for myself, too):


Darlene's Thai Food Blog
Siam Food Blog - Thai Cuisine


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2008)

galangal is related to ginger (kinda a cousin) but has a slightly stronger more bitter flavor. As it is not easy to come by in the States in fresh form, many of Asian cookbooks automatically sub in minced ginger  instead.  So look for an Indian or Thai recipe with gingerand sub in the galangal. Should be great.


----------



## marigeorge (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I will try replacing ginger with the galangal in a cookie recipe and also try it in pumpkin pie. Maybe I will have time to whip something up this weekend.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 7, 2008)

Jasmine Rice with Veggies

Ingredients
2 cups cooked rice
2 cups steamed broccoli and other veggies, in small pieces
4 pieces galangal; peeled
½ tsp salt
grated zest and juice of 1 lime
2 tsp sugar
2 tsp rice vinegar
2 tsp chopped coriander
salt and freshly ground black pepper


Place the rice in a pan, cover the rice with water and bring to the boil.
Add 3 pieces of roughly chopped galangal and the salt to the rice.
Cook the rice according to the package instructions.
Remove the galangal, place the rice into a clean bowl and add the remaining ingredients and add seasoning to taste.
Grate the remaining pieces of galangal and squeeze the juice over the rice.

Really good with fish! The rice is pretty flavorful, so it does best as a side
dish, not a base.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, look for it frozen in Asian markets. It keeps quite well frozen.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> You should use your galangal. It is good stuff!!!



Well, I'd guess the dried is not nearly as good as the fresh, just like fresh ginger and dried ginger have nothing in common.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Man, these all sound good! Thanks! I'm tempted to open an Asian market in this valley so I can eat like this more often!


----------

